# Atlas Nitrile Tough Gloves



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Guess gloves aren't a tool but still worthy of a review.

Over the winter I was doing some construction work on my shop. The temps varied from just above freezing to the low 40s. These aren't extremely cold temps, but the hands and fingers tend to get pretty cold.

Its difficult to drive nails, etc. with cold fingers so I purchased a cheapy pair of those cotton gloves for a few bucks.

The fingers quickly wore holes through the finger tips from handling nails and such,exposing my finger-tips to the cold air.

Besides that , the cotton gloves made working with the fingers cumersome and really aren't that warm.

So, I saw a pair of Atlas Nitrile Tough gloves at the hardware store for around 5 dollars. Bought a pair. The difference was night and day compared to the cotton gloves.

Not only did they keep my hands and fingers warmer, they were snug fitting and made using my fingers for intricate things very easy.

They also are tough as advertised. I still have the same pair of gloves 6 months later and have yet to wear any holes in them.

For the money, these gloves have already paid for themselves. The are easily 10 times better than than the cotton gloves and only cost a few dollars more.

The gloves have a sythetic knit on the uppers and a rubberized material on the palm an fingers. They fit snuggly.

I highly recommend these gloves . I have seen similar products like Gorilla gloves get good reviews. These are a few dollars cheaper.I will 
definitely be buying these again when this pair finally wear out.

I believe Home Depot sells a disposable Nitrile glove in a 40 pack but those are different. Not the same gloves. 

Currently these gloves are available at Ace hardware stores, Amazon,and a number of other home improvement centers and hardware stores. I purchased mine at True Value Hardware.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I love those things....some of the best work gloves I've ever seen


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

On a side note. Was in a Sheetz this morning. They had some type of work glove (forget the name) Snubs or something like that, on a little checkout display. Stickered at 22.95 !

I thought the price was a mistake. I asked the girl behind the register if that was the right price. She replied it was, and that several construction workers bought some and said they were the best gloves they ever had. I replied,"they better be for that price" . Unbelievable.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

All our lab techs eventually developed some sort of contact skin dermatitis to either the powder or the latex gloves. They switched to the (disposable) nitrile gloves and nobody looked back.
I don't think that design is of much value in a wood shop. Maybe for a bit of paint or stain.
Thanks, 'against-the-grain'. Every possible shop tool needs review.
Now I know that they are available and a good buy.


----------

